# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  27 weeks out from my first show......

## soulstealer

Just had my last weekly drink of alcohol and massive cheat.... keep my diet tight as a mofo for the next 6 months and start dieting by april 15th.... Very nervous lol... Hopefully it doesnt end up like  :1laugh: 

P.S. will be posting pictures in a bit and keep it updated until the show...

----------


## FireGuy

I know you stated your age on here before but I cant remember. Are you planning on doing Novice, Open or a Masters Class?

----------


## bigsd67

Good luck man...I'm about 9 weeks out myself. You'll be fine, 6 months is a long time. In fact if you can limit your alchy to 1 glass of red wine you can probably keep that in until at least 2 to 3 months out. I know if I look at a burger I gain fat and I managed to counter a small cheat with some extra cardio and extra calorie cut up until the Superbowl (contest is April 17th). See what works. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## soulstealer

> I know you stated your age on here before but I cant remember. Are you planning on doing Novice, Open or a Masters Class?


27... I will be 28 at the time of the contest.... and probably just Novice as it will be my first contest.... maybe Novice and Open... you can enter 2 classes right?

----------


## soulstealer

> Good luck man...I'm about 9 weeks out myself. You'll be fine, 6 months is a long time. In fact if you can limit your alchy to 1 glass of red wine you can probably keep that in until at least 2 to 3 months out. I know if I look at a burger I gain fat and I managed to counter a small cheat with some extra cardio and extra calorie cut up until the Superbowl (contest is April 17th). See what works. Good luck and keep us posted.


I'm goona just drop the alcohol completely and do a cheat meal once a week until I'm about 8 or 9 weeks out... and 1 glass of wine isnt even worth it I'd rather have a diet coke  :LOL:  Also hoping to put on some decent size between now and april 15th... ideally I'd like to start my diet around 265-270 but we will see... I'd hate to look skinny on stage!!!!! lol

----------


## FireGuy

> 27... I will be 28 at the time of the contest.... and probably just Novice as it will be my first contest.... maybe Novice and Open... you can enter 2 classes right?


I have done a few shows that allowed you to do more than one class but it is usually an "age" class and then either Open or Novice as well. I dont know of any that allow an Open and Novice Class at the same time. Besides, first show I would strongly advise sticking to one class.

----------


## soulstealer

> I have done a few shows that allowed you to do more than one class but it is usually an "age" class and then either Open or Novice as well. I dont know of any that allow an Open and Novice Class at the same time. Besides, first show I would strongly advise sticking to one class.


Ahhh.. ok... ya I've been to a couple shows to support some of the guys from the gym... pretty much what what a member of the gym/friend of the family said.... he has a ton of experience competing and prepping people... he suggested I enter the novice class so its a psychologically positive experience  :LOL:  Which I think is a realllllllly good idea lol.... Its just the novice guys always come in small and disproportionate retaining a shit ton of water and could have used another 4 or 5 weeks of dieting lol... and I'm pretty sure I can do much better, but I'm just going to give it my all and shoot to win the novice class... then maybe compete again early 2011 or something...

----------


## FireGuy

> Ahhh.. ok... ya I've been to a couple shows to support some of the guys from the gym... pretty much what what a member of the gym/friend of the family said.... he has a ton of experience competing and prepping people... he suggested I enter the novice class so its a psychologically positive experience  Which I think is a realllllllly good idea lol.... *Its just the novice guys always come in small and disproportionate retaining a shit ton of water and could have used another 4 or 5 weeks of dieting lol..*. and I'm pretty sure I can do much better, but I'm just going to give it my all and shoot to win the novice class... then maybe compete again early 2011 or something...


I wouldnt go in with that train of thought either. I have seen several shows where some of the Novice dudes would have beat the Open Class guys. Regardless you should do very well. You are going to have more than enough muscle, focus on conditioning and posing.

----------


## soulstealer

> I wouldnt go in with that train of thought either. I have seen several shows where some of the Novice dudes would have beat the Open Class guys. Regardless you should do very well. You are going to have more than enough muscle, focus on conditioning and posing.


Ya conditioning is probably going to take the most work and I have never practiced posing.. I do know the mandatories but can you direct me to a website or something I check out for tips this is what I need to start working on...

----------


## FireGuy

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=253057

Yes, its a sticky in this very forum.

----------


## soulstealer

Wow do I feel like a tool... thanks man  :LOL:

----------


## FireGuy

> Wow do I feel like a tool... thanks man


Dont feel bad man, I didnt know it was there til just the other day either.

----------


## bigsd67

> I'm goona just drop the alcohol completely and do a cheat meal once a week until I'm about 8 or 9 weeks out... and 1 glass of wine isnt even worth it I'd rather have a diet coke  Also hoping to put on some decent size between now and april 15th... ideally I'd like to start my diet around 265-270 but we will see... I'd hate to look skinny on stage!!!!! lol


Excellent point... if you're still trying to gain size then at least that'll take some calories...I was thinking you were going to start cutting hard 6 months out. Regardless keep us posted.

----------


## soulstealer

> Excellent point... if you're still trying to gain size then at least that'll take some calories...I was thinking you were going to start cutting hard 6 months out. Regardless keep us posted.


Naa 6mo of hard dieting and I'd probably hang myself before the contest  :LOL:  Just not going to eat any garbage... 100% clean cept for 1 cheat meal... then I'll start decreasing my cal's and adding in morning cardio 18 weeks out..

----------


## soulstealer

As promised... dont be too harsh.... bulking up right now... a little fat and bloated  :LOL: ... anyway bodyweight right around 256 right now... and 24.5 weeks out...

----------


## FireGuy

See comments in members pic thread.

----------


## soulstealer

Oh quick update... sprained my ankle on sunday... sucked ass... immediately RICE'd it hard and added ibuprofen therapy... seems like its getting better very quickly probably only a level 1 sprain... will hopefully be back to 100% by monday...

----------


## 6ft5

Cool! ima subscribe.

----------


## soulstealer

> Cool! ima subscribe.


Yes!!! my first follower  :LOL:  must be something wrong with you to follow me  :What?:  =P

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> *Naa 6mo of hard dieting and I'd probably hang myself before the contest*  Just not going to eat any garbage... 100% clean cept for 1 cheat meal... then I'll start decreasing my cal's and adding in morning cardio 18 weeks out..


I know i would

----------


## 6ft5

> Yes!!! my first follower  must be something wrong with you to follow me  =P


Well I'm on this site all the time. So ill look in on ya, if you didn't mind? think it would be crazy experience to do a show... but guys my heigt bulk to like 300. That's a lot! And I don't really wheigh my food. I but I measure most of it.. Best luck!

----------


## soulstealer

> Well I'm on this site all the time. So ill look in on ya, think it would be crazy to do a show but guys my heigt bulk to like 300. That's a lot! Cutting can be hard I bet cuz I don't really wheigh that much stuff I measur most of it. Best luck!


Thanks bro... ya being 6'2" I just now feel like I'm holding enough size to compete in 6 months lol... at 256lbs sometimes I wish I was shorter lol just like 5'11 and 1/2  :LOL:

----------


## 6ft5

Me to, hell 6ft even, my heavyest is 278 it was hard. Leaned out at 255 or so not for a show tho. It was work!

----------


## soulstealer

Very excited!!! this is the first time I've broken the 260lb barrier and been fairly lean 13%~ BF woot!!! just weighed in today at 260.2 at my gym...  :7up:

----------


## soulstealer

Threw up some new pics... if anyone cares lol 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=424022

----------


## soulstealer

Just started dieting 4 days ago.... tell me what you think... 19 weeks out currently

----------


## sean_holland

Lookin good bro, any updates?

----------


## FireGuy

You should be one week out, how ya lookin???

----------


## vishus

^^^ i was about to ask the same thing. curious of how far u come along

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

dam 13 % at 278..  :Frown:  i was like 17% at 255 in september i feel like a baby lmfoa

----------

